# TCR Advanced



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Anyone ridden a TCR Advanced yet? I'm curious how different it is. The areas where the tubes meet seem much more slim than the normal TCR composites. 

BTW I hate how the new TCR composites look, I think they're fugly. Anyone else agree/disagree?


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

I rode one at Interbike, great ride. Accelerates well, rides like my TCR C2 and the front end had no flex. I have a Deda Magic stem and bar on my bike and that helped the front end ride better. The TCR Advanced imho felt lighter, had no flex when sprinting, and I like the look of the bike. Didn't care too much for the T-Mobile graphics but I saw the frameset with the silver and I want that one. I was amazed with the ride of my C2 after changing from the alloy TCR, let's just say that the ride just got better after riding the Advanced.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Wow, so there's a noticeable difference. That's definately a frame I'd consider getting once it gets a little more mainstream and available. TCR composite frames just fit me so darn well!!!


----------

